# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  DIY Root tabs

## diazman

Hi all, does anyone ever tried making DIY root tabs before? Thinking of making some to save cost..  :Smile: 

Intrigued by this video.




However, cannot find such brand in local nurseries. Bringing one from overseas might see the product getting impounded by AVA though


Disclaimer: Of course this will be tested out in a separate tank before I actually intend to use it on my main tank. Dont want to risk unnecessary death  :Opps:

----------


## kurty

I think I ever saw similar product before in Singapore and jb. Maybe we can buy one and share..
Afterall, quite a huge quantity

----------


## diazman

> I think I ever saw similar product before in Singapore and jb. Maybe we can buy one and share..
> Afterall, quite a huge quantity


wah, please do share if you have sightings of the fertilizer in the video. Can save big time and lifetime supply of root tabs  :Laughing: 

I already got hold of some gelatin capsules. Just need to hunt for the appropriate fertilizer to test the theory.

----------


## jiajuen900

Sounds really interesting if we can get the product locally  :Razz:

----------


## diazman

> Sounds really interesting if we can get the product locally


Hydroponics carry the brand but not the same type featured in the video. Alas, I also think the product might have already been discontinued.. so gotta hunt for other slow releasing types.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hydroponics carry the brand but not the same type featured in the video. Alas, I also think the product might have already been discontinued.. so gotta hunt for other slow releasing types.


check out the brands of slow release ones we can find locally.
stuff in capsule, no need to die hard get 1 brand... had done this without capsule to my tanks before. 
using the ones made from poultry manure..  :Blah:

----------


## diazman

> check out the brands of slow release ones we can find locally.
> stuff in capsule, no need to die hard get 1 brand... had done this without capsule to my tanks before. 
> using the ones made from poultry manure..


wah boss.. share which brand you use?  :Laughing:  im looking to mix ones that provide trace elements. 

Do the DIY root tabs work for your tank?

----------


## felix_fx2

> wah boss.. share which brand you use?  im looking to mix ones that provide trace elements. 
> 
> Do the DIY root tabs work for your tank?


http://www.horti.com.sg/specfer/specfer.htm

the only pellet type i could find easily, i used when starting/topup cheap tanks.

----------


## kurty

Which one you use? Slow release?

May I ask Where to get?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just curious, for those who have used horticulture fertilizers to DIY root tabs... how are the effects on aquatic invertebrates like shrimps or snails? Since the fertilizer's various mineral content (ie. copper) is likely much higher since its not originally designed for aquarium usage.

----------


## kurty

> Just curious, for those who have used horticulture fertilizers to DIY root tabs... how are the effects on aquatic invertebrates like shrimps or snails? Since the fertilizer's various mineral content (ie. copper) is likely much higher since its not originally designed for aquarium usage.


I ever dose a few times, which I used for my indoor plants, fast grower and flower.
So far, no harm to fauna.. in fact, the yamato loves it..

But I don't see any growth from it..

Maybe my next tank, I probably fill it in 3 layers.

Bottom, using cheap soil.
Middle, dry fertilizer. 
Top, ada

----------


## AQMS

You can get it at eco city 18-11-10.NPK
Make sure buy the slow released fert if not you have tank full of algae. 
Local nursery do sell slow released fert just check the content before buying.
I seriously do not recommend for those who have expensive shrimps collection.

----------


## diazman

Thanks for the link s and suggestions all. Gonna grab one and try on my crypt tank. And no worries, no shrimps there - except a couple of tetras. Will update on the results once I get hold on some of the fert

----------


## kurty

> Thanks for the link s and suggestions all. Gonna grab one and try on my crypt tank. And no worries, no shrimps there - except a couple of tetras. Will update on the results once I get hold on some of the fert




Do let keep know if you want to share, I could take the balance.

----------


## AQMS

why not buy the ready made oscomote root tab from ebay?

----------


## diazman

> why not buy the ready made oscomote root tab from ebay?


I could do so but after some calculations, i reckon purchasing my own fertilizer + the capsules are cheaper. Plus its fun making stuff up  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## diazman

> Do let keep know if you want to share, I could take the balance.


Thanks, i will keep this thread updated  :Smile:

----------


## diazman

Update:

I got a respond from AVA on the subject about bringing the fertilizers from ebay/amazon. Unfortunately they mentioned its a controlled item and bringing one in may result in the item getting destroyed.. 

No choice need to source for local products already.  :Sad:

----------


## jiajuen900

This one looks interesting.
http://www.fareastfloragarden.com/fe...food-400g.html

From data sheet it is safe for fish in certain amounts
http://www.bayergarden.co.uk/~/media...0aug%2014.ashx

----------


## jiajuen900

Is this what we are looking for?

http://www.ecocityhydroponics.com/lu...ease-1-kg.html

----------


## jiajuen900

I think this one from WorldFarm at Bah Soon Pah Road is also the correct one. Maybe repackaged.  :Razz: 
image.jpg

@Diazman, how did you get the gelatin capsules?  :Laughing:

----------


## AQMS

> how did you get the gelatin capsules?


http://www.ebay.com.sg/sch/i.html?_f...sules&_sacat=0

----------


## diazman

> Is this what we are looking for?
> 
> http://www.ecocityhydroponics.com/lu...ease-1-kg.html


Yeah those are in my to-get list. I'm also looking for ones with trace elements. The one from ecocity only had the NPK

----------


## diazman

> I think this one from WorldFarm at Bah Soon Pah Road is also the correct one. Maybe repackaged. 
> image.jpg
> 
> @Diazman, how did you get the gelatin capsules?





> http://www.ebay.com.sg/sch/i.html?_f...sules&_sacat=0



Yup hahaha. as provided by zerofighter, got them off from ebay. Singaporean supplier.

----------


## diazman

> I think this one from WorldFarm at Bah Soon Pah Road is also the correct one. Maybe repackaged. 
> image.jpg
> 
> @Diazman, how did you get the gelatin capsules?


Hmm, this one need to ask the supplier. no additional information provided on their website

----------


## jiajuen900

Another link..
http://bioflora.com.sg/portfolio-vie...cote-pluss-6m/

----------


## diazman

> Another link..
> http://bioflora.com.sg/portfolio-vie...cote-pluss-6m/


Woah your CSI skills way better than mine  :Laughing:

----------


## AQMS

> Another link..
> http://bioflora.com.sg/portfolio-vie...cote-pluss-6m/


That is a good find. I have both table for plantacote and osmocote, have a look
not much different..

----------


## jiajuen900

> Woah your CSI skills way better than mine


Haha. Well.. Playing Spy as a kid does give me an edge  :Razz: 

More CSI skills at work http://www.fertilizers.com.sg/produc...ase-fertilizer




> That is a good find. I have both table for plantacote and osmocote, have a look
> not much different..


Nice. Plantacote seems to have an edge. 

It has about 60% less Cu content. Should be better for invertebrates.
Nitrogen and Ammonia content seems to be lower too.

----------


## kurty

if i may, the package is 25kg?

thats alot..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Thats alot of good CSI research here!

Btw, i was wondering how those plantacote and osmocote fertilizers compare to aquarium-specific root tabs... so i checked out the nutrient content of common ones like Seachem Flourish Tabs, here is the analysis chart of its nutrient content:

Seachem Flourish Tabs
Guaranteed Analysis 
Total Nitrogen 
0.28%

Available Phosphate
0.17%

Soluble Potash 
0.16%

Calcium
14.9%

Magnesium
0.06%

Sulfur
12.2%

Boron
0.029%

Chlorine
0.55%

Cobalt
0.001%

Copper
0.001%

Iron
2.2%

Manganese
0.23%

Molybdenum
0.0009%

Sodium
0.14%

Zinc
0.0024%



Source: http://www.seachem.com/Products/prod...urishTabs.html

The NPK content is understandably very low as the Seachem Tabs are designed not to have N & P (supposed to be supplied by the aquarium livestock waste production and food, and to help reduce potential algae issues).

The micro nutrients seem to be quite different in composition though, the Seachem Tabs seem to contain more different trace elements, and some of them like iron is way higher at 2.2% (compared to 0.4-0.45% in the plantacote and osmocote) while other elements are way lower like copper at 0.001% (compared to 0.02-0.05% in plantacote and osmocote).

I guess their trace nutrient compositions probably represent the differences between relative nutrient uptakes of terrestrial vs aquatic plants.

----------


## wongce

I am camping here...anyone buying empty capsules or the slow release fert? please share info.... i want to buy some too...

----------


## freezze

you can get empty capsules from Chinese medical shop.

----------


## diazman

I tried looking at nursery shops for the plantacote product. Seems like this one only being supplied to big farms or something. Already inquired with the company. see how it goes.  :Smile:  

But in the mean time. i got my hands on these:

 





this "organic matter" comprising 37% of the stuff, wonder what it is  :Surprised:

----------


## jiajuen900

> if i may, the package is 25kg?
> 
> thats alot..


HAHAHAHAHA. Anyone want to share?  :Laughing: 




> I tried looking at nursery shops for the plantacote product. Seems like this one only being supplied to big farms or something. Already inquired with the company. see how it goes.  
> 
> But in the mean time. i got my hands on these:
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we 'Test Subject 001' ready for action.  :Razz: 

By the way, since UA mentioned Seachems root tablets, I went to try and search for the data sheet/content of other common root tablets available to us at LFS. Like JBL 7 balls, Root Monster and EIHO Plant booster. Can't seem to find much info. Anyone has seen or knows where to find the data sheet for the contents?

----------


## diazman

I've also emailed this supplier for their osmocote plus:

http://www.fertilizers.com.sg/produc...ase-fertilizer

just got a reply. waiting for more  :Smile: 

P.S: If i manage to get one bag (presumably 25kg one) anyone wanna share? 25kg for me alone way too much  :Laughing:

----------


## AQMS

37% organic matter worries me..
In gardening,the term of organic matter ,could be these
animal manures,peat moss,sludge and so on.... if you dont believe me 
try goggle 'organic matter in fertilizer'..
I will not use that in an aquarium....

----------


## AQMS

> I am camping here...anyone buying empty capsules or the slow release fert? please share info.... i want to buy some too...


You want ready made one or you want to DIY on your own?
PM me if interested.

----------


## jiajuen900

> I've also emailed this supplier for their osmocote plus:
> 
> http://www.fertilizers.com.sg/produc...ase-fertilizer
> 
> just got a reply. waiting for more 
> 
> P.S: If i manage to get one bag (presumably 25kg one) anyone wanna share? 25kg for me alone way too much


If buying from Bioflora, the address listed is in Yishun. Not too far from Y618.
If you are looking to share (if they don't sell smaller portions), I would want to  :Laughing:  . Quite a lot of people seem interested already.  :Razz: 

If you get the 25kg bag, maybe we could arrange to get it on a particular date, bring to the parking area around Y618 to share. I'm sure people wouldn't mind a trip to Y618 while they are at it  :Wink: . Just a random idea.

----------


## diazman

> 37% organic matter worries me..
> In gardening,the term of organic matter ,could be these
> animal manures,peat moss,sludge and so on.... if you dont believe me 
> try goggle 'organic matter in fertilizer'..
> I will not use that in an aquarium....


Yeah, it worries me too. Maybe bro felix can enlighten us.  :Smile:  

Anyhow, i will try this on an empty tank to be safe. then take the necessary measurements.

----------


## diazman

> If buying from Bioflora, the address listed is in Yishun. Not too far from Y618.
> If you are looking to share (if they don't sell smaller portions), I would want to  . Quite a lot of people seem interested already. 
> 
> If you get the 25kg bag, maybe we could arrange to get it on a particular date, bring to the parking area around Y618 to share. I'm sure people wouldn't mind a trip to Y618 while they are at it . Just a random idea.


Wow that sounds good. I could probably drop by the bioflora store after my confinement period  :Smile:  that would be end nov - early dec period.

----------


## diazman

> Thats alot of good CSI research here!
> 
> Btw, i was wondering how those plantacote and osmocote fertilizers compare to aquarium-specific root tabs... so i checked out the nutrient content of common ones like Seachem Flourish Tabs, here is the analysis chart of its nutrient content:
> 
> Seachem Flourish Tabs
> Guaranteed Analysis 
> Total Nitrogen 
> 0.28%
> 
> ...


Good find bro. flourish worked fine for me except that... pricey in a long run  :Laughing:

----------


## jiajuen900

<a href="http://youtu.be/3Xiu2HFZK78" target="_blank">

http://youtu.be/3Xiu2HFZK78

Another video on DIY Fert tabs using another product. Some good tips.

Sad thing is that after some CSI investigation, can't seem to get the product locally too.

----------


## diazman

> <a href="http://youtu.be/3Xiu2HFZK78" target="_blank">
> 
> http://youtu.be/3Xiu2HFZK78
> 
> Another video on DIY Fert tabs using another product. Some good tips.
> 
> Sad thing is that after some CSI investigation, can't seem to get the product locally too.


Still got chance to get the osmocote plus. waiting for reply from one of the companies you posted here  :Grin:

----------


## kurty

Count me in, I'm keen

----------


## SwordZ

I'm also interested

----------


## diazman

Good news, a spokesman from Bioflora replied to my email and they said they had the plantacote plus in stock. Dunno the price yet though, the guy have yet to reply my additional inquiries  :Laughing:  Probably by the end of month gonna drop by their place and grab a bag. See how it goes.  :Smile:

----------


## diazman

Ok, price for the plantacote Plus from Bioflora 25kg only bag is *$250*  :Opps:  Anyone interested in splitting costs?  :Laughing:

----------


## kurty

We probably need 25 folks to share, $10 per kg still OK and cheaper. I search the nursery on last weekend, Alot of npk but can't find those slow release

----------


## diazman

> We probably need 25 folks to share, $10 per kg still OK and cheaper. I search the nursery on last weekend, Alot of npk but can't find those slow release


Yeah, the more people the better. 1 person can get 1kg of the stuff for $10 each  :Grin: 

Also, this brand apparently has some placements in local nurseries throughout the island, except that the spokesman didnt mention which one carries the brand. The good thing though, they provide delivery for orders up to $300 or more but considering if two of the bags can cost $500, better go down and self collect  :Laughing:

----------


## jiajuen900

> Good news, a spokesman from Bioflora replied to my email and they said they had the plantacote plus in stock. Dunno the price yet though, the guy have yet to reply my additional inquiries  Probably by the end of month gonna drop by their place and grab a bag. See how it goes.


Awesome!




> Yeah, the more people the better. 1 person can get 1kg of the stuff for $10 each 
> 
> Also, this brand apparently has some placements in local nurseries throughout the island, except that the spokesman didnt mention which one carries the brand. The good thing though, they provide delivery for orders up to $300 or more but considering if two of the bags can cost $500, better go down and self collect


Since we need a lot of people maybe we can start a name list going, get those interested to add themselves and their contact number?

P.s. I would take more than 1kg  :Razz:

----------


## kurty

ok, i'm first then.

1) kurty, 1kg only.

----------


## diazman

Good to see the list starting. However, do take note that I might pick up only at the end of Nov or early Dec (unless another bro wishes to pick earlier :grin) Admins, if this is inappropriate, kindly advise  :Smile:

----------


## freezze

1) kurty, 1kg only
2) freezze, 1kg

----------


## jiajuen900

1) kurty - 1kg
2) freezze - 1kg
3) jiajuen900 - 2kg

----------


## felix_fx2

> Good to see the list starting. However, do take note that I might pick up only at the end of Nov or early Dec (unless another bro wishes to pick earlier :grin) Admins, if this is inappropriate, kindly advise


Forum section 
Planted Tanks->Fertilisation and Algae->DIY Root tab

Communicate directly with PM/whatsapp la...don't bring thread to holland. 
Suggest open a group chat... add me in..( i am over swamped at new job, don't visit AQ daily/every 3-4 hours like before)

Likewise, Costs & place of purchase of this can be openly shared if does not break laws. 

Organic matter can be plainly put as chicken-shit & stuff that can decompose .. giving a longer term effect. 
personally, slow release chicken shit my plants can handle. If my plant's can't then i must be doing it wrong. (shrimp keepers should *not* try, your measly amount of plants cannot handle this)

P.S: Army song bo?  :Grin:  next time see you must wear my hamilton.

----------


## diazman

Sorry boss Felix. Will find time to sort this out asap. Now confinement week  :Sad:  limited access in tekong. Ahaha)

Army life ah? Wah can say new experience and transitioning from civie life to military a bit shag haha

----------


## jiajuen900

Things might have just become a lot simpler.

I was at FarEastflora Thomson just now and I spotted a 25kg bag of Plantacote Pluss on the floor. Shocked with my find, I looked around and found this....

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416142218.429200.jpg

Closer inspection reveals that YES. IT IS in fact a small, tau huay box of Plantacote Plus. It's less than $10 for one box that feels like it is more than 1kg.
It may very well be cheaper than buying an entire bag. I will weigh the box shortly to be sure of my thesis.

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416142240.853885.jpg

Our problems have been solved.

----------


## jiajuen900

While I was there, I also picked up the below product. Anyone tried it before? 

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416142597.764374.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1416142614.129981.jpg

Package says it contain NPK.

----------


## IrvineChen

Aquatic Fertilizer... Sound great for aquarium...  :Smile:

----------


## jiajuen900

So my gelatins capsules arrived today. So I decided to get started.
I apologize in advance for some badly taken pictures :P

100 size 00 gelatine capsules bought on eBay
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417111818.514126.jpg

Plantacote Slow Release fertiliser from FarEastFlora
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417111862.184102.jpg

----------


## jiajuen900

Finally! About 10 DIY root tabs ready to use!

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417112209.675138.jpg

----------


## kurty

> Finally! About 10 DIY root tabs ready to use!
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417112209.675138.jpg



aiyo, the gelatin capsule can be purchased easily at most of the TCM.
i got mine at 100, size 0 for $1.50.
just didn't do the tab yet..

----------


## yanatomy101

The gelatin capsules will be able to dissolve in the substrate?

----------


## kurty

> The gelatin capsules will be able to dissolve in the substrate?


can, no problem.
although they are still lying in the dashboard of my car.. don't know if they melted or what..
this shows how lazy i am..

----------


## AQMS

> The gelatin capsules will be able to dissolve in the substrate?


Yes it will,you have to store the capsules in a dry place,it is best to put packet of silica gel together with the capsule
to prevent it from sticking together.

----------


## diazman

Back guys. Sorry wasnt active for the past one month. Hectic movement all around. 

@*jiajuen900* great to see a supply of the plantacote from fareast. Is there sufficient stocks there? planning to drop by there tomorrow  :Grin:

----------


## jiajuen900

Not sure! But both Queensway and Thomson outlets had stock a few weeks ago. Might want to call before you go down.

----------


## limz_777

[QUOTE=jiajuen900;798879]So my gelatins capsules arrived today. So I decided to get started.
I apologize in advance for some badly taken pictures :P

100 size 00 gelatine capsules bought on eBay
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1417111818.514126.jpg

100 x 00 size cost you how much ?

----------


## jiajuen900

Can't remember. I think it was about $10?

----------


## fookie

Guys, any update about the DIY root tabs? Thank you

----------


## diazman

> Guys, any update about the DIY root tabs? Thank you


You can get a pack of plantacote fertilizer around $10 over at far east flora. Got mine there. The capsule wise, you can get them from eBay  :Smile:  hope this helps

----------


## fookie

> You can get a pack of plantacote fertilizer around $10 over at far east flora. Got mine there. The capsule wise, you can get them from eBay  hope this helps


So I guess this works the same as those commercial root tabs? Is it ok for shrimp?

Thank you

----------


## diazman

> So I guess this works the same as those commercial root tabs? Is it ok for shrimp?
> 
> Thank you


Performance wise, can see the plants benefiting from it. For shrimps, I only tested a small amount on cherry shrimp and there were fine. Wouldn't risk it to try on higher grade shrimps though.

No noticeable effects on my fishes in the tank also.

----------


## fookie

> Performance wise, can see the plants benefiting from it. For shrimps, I only tested a small amount on cherry shrimp and there were fine. Wouldn't risk it to try on higher grade shrimps though.
> 
> No noticeable effects on my fishes in the tank also.


Thank you very much.

----------


## ChenYW

Will root tab benefits plant that grow on driftwood? i feel like using root tab instead of flourish

----------


## aquaticlover

> Will root tab benefits plant that grow on driftwood? i feel like using root tab instead of flourish


Root tabs are meant to put into the substrate. So unless the plant on the driftwood has roots anchoring into the substrate, root tabs won't help. You can also try dry fertilizer.

----------


## Imsham

Hi, I know this thread is 6 years old. But anybody got spare platacote pluss or osmocote plus to sell me. Need about 100g willing to pay $5 for it. Just need to last me until the circuit breaker period ends. I think fareastflora is closed during cb. Thanks in advance

----------

